# The AoS comes to Wh40K.



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Has anyone noticed this S^^it?
https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/03/23/warhammer-40000-news-from-adepticon/

So, for you guys that loved AoS, great news. Soon we'll have AoS in SPAAAACE!

For those like me, that hated the shit out of AoS, it's time to start Mordheim and Necromunda again.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

::shrugs:: I personally wont mind if it speeds up gameplay and learning to play. I love the tactics of big games but the time is just not something I have anymore.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

You are leaping to some pretty big conclusions here, mate. 

Personally, that experiemental deep strike rule will be awesome, especially if we get to use it on our opponent's models. :laugh:


----------



## Trump (Mar 18, 2017)

dodecahedron bases


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Might want to rethink putting models on three dimensional bases. Your probably thinking of an icosagon.

But at that point not using a circle is silly.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

> 3 Ways to Play
> 
> The General’s Handbook has been one of the most popular rules supplements we’ve ever released. Who’d have thought letting people choose how they wanted to play their games and giving them a clear way to do that would be so popular…? It’s pretty clear from talking to a number of event organisers, that Warhammer 40,000 would benefit from the same approach. So we’ll soon be introducing the same 3 ways to play – open, narrative and matched play – to the 41st Millennium.


I'm pretty sure the ONLY reason the General's Handbook is that popular is Matched Play. Narrative is somewhat interesting (but mostly when combined with Matched), and Open... nobody cares about outside of intro games? Does anyone here ever play it voluntarily?






> Army Selection
> 
> One of the things that comes up a lot is the idea that people should be rewarded for taking thematic armies. It’s a sentiment we agree with and so we’re looking at introducing Command points. A mechanism to reward players who structure their army like their in-world counterparts, with rerolls and cool army specific rules throughout the game.


This really goes back to evenly matching armies again... We've already been slowly getting some of this through Formations, and given GW's willingness to create Formations of Superheavies, that's not filling me with any confidence.





> Movement
> 
> We think the Move value should come back. No more default unit types. Every model should have cool bespoke rules. Not only would that be more fun, but it’ll mean you will only need to learn the rules for your models.


Agreed on most of it, though I've long since learned that you do, in fact, need to know a lot of the army you're playing against to guard against incompetence and malice both...




> Shooting
> 
> Armour save modifiers. This topic comes up almost as often as Sisters of Battle… so we’re going to bring them back. Every weapon will have its place in your army and better represent how you imagine them working in your head.


THEN FIX THE SISTERS OF BATTLE FIRST YOU @$$. Okay, with that out of my system... Having played some AoS, very iffy on this. It's amazing how something that should be tough can disappear with various modifiers being in play.





> Combat Phase
> 
> Charging units should fight first. It’s just more thematic. So we’re hoping to work this out as well. It will reward tactically outmaneuvering your opponent. You can dictate the combats rather than being entirely Initiative based. You control who swings first.


My army largely fights on Initiative 3, so this would be a boost... yet not sure if want. I've done enough charges just to not be charged myself as it is, this sounds like a potentially hefty penalty to CC-reliant armies - especially more fragile ones. The Orks really don't need another nerf.




> Morale
> 
> Its no longer all or nothing, and it affects everyone. We’re thinking of replacing break tests with a simple mechanic. Roll a D6, add that to the number of models your unit has lost this turn, subtract your Leadership and take that many additional casualties.


With the abundance of ATSKNF and Fearless, seeing Morale have more of an impact could be good. It's going to need additional thought behind it than just the above though, because it's just penalizing armies (like Orks, AGAIN) for having a generally poor save right now.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

All I can say is if they can tidy up the cluster 💩 poop of rules and speed up the game in the process, it can only be a good thing. Let's wait and see.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

@*DaisyDuke* that would be the only good thing they could do imo. Streamline and cut useless rules (like, say, strikedown...blind...fear...concussive...soul flame/burst watherver its called, fuck all these situational "once in a blue moon" rules; mistery terrain, mistery objectives, commander traits, random psy powers, all those random rolls even before we start to play...roll roll roll...for getting a maybe situational bonus once per game...yeah..) . Also, never forget that lots of "time is an issue" stuff boils down to the fact that now a 1000 pts game can esily fit 60+ models... with CSM i could do a 40+ models army of power armour models! Thats insane. My memory as a kid had 1000 pts with maybe 25 dudes on the field + 1-2 vehicles.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> You are leaping to some pretty big conclusions here, mate.
> 
> Personally, that experiemental deep strike rule will be awesome, especially if we get to use it on our opponent's models. :laugh:


I admit, i am flat out panicking! :grin2:


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Just one thought here.......

Why would a UK based company release information about its possible change to a core game outside of the UK 1st???


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

After watching that video and reading those rumours I'm gonna say they've shot their April Fools load early this year.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

the_barwn said:


> Just one thought here.......
> 
> Why would a UK based company release information about its possible change to a core game outside of the UK 1st???


I suspect the fact that adepticon is pretty much the biggest gaming trade show in the world, and I have an incling they may be trying to introduce the warhamer franchise to more mainstream markets.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If the us isn't one of their main markets i would be shocked. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)




----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

scscofield said:


>


Will be bandying this about the internet. 

As for the changes....bring 'em on! Suffer not the bloat of 7th to live :laugh:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> After watching that video and reading those rumours I'm gonna say they've shot their April Fools load early this year.


If they play this right, they could drop a hell of an April Fools gag. 
Setup for a joke is as important as the joke itself.

Then again, it could take them a year to get it up again.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nah, i'm not ragequitting at all. Just panicking. the new look of gw minis means that i will be forced to buy old stuff...meh. wathever.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Man I hope this isn't true. Right as I am about to graduate college and have a real hobby budget  Might just buy the models and not play the game.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Or, and bear with me on this, you could continue playing 7th edition.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)




----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Honestly, it doesn't seem that bad. It hasn't even dropped yet. Who knows? It could be awesome!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I am surprised that nobody here has mentioned what was written on the cardboard box behind the two of them a little after the deep strike test. During the part when they were talking about bases. 

Did nobody notice? I'll give you a hint.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ok...plastic thunderhawk thing makes me reconsider. this is some kind of april fools.. i didnt really noticed that before


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I find it hard to take anything in that video seriously, but the idea of a plastic TH is not so hard to believe any more. The size and standard of plastic kits like Magnus, Knights, the Glotkin, baneblade, etc. the next step would be something like a TH.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Whoa whoa, people are actually taking that video seriously? I mean..the article seems to be them genuinely talking about developing 8th edition but that video is 100% trolling.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They've dropped Easter eggs into videos like this before. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> They've dropped Easter eggs into videos like this before. We'll just have to wait and see.


Would you consider the plastic Sisters comment in the bin with Magnus an easter egg clue to to the Cannoness model later released? 

...my memory's a little hazy, was that video even a precursor to the Cannoness's release?

MAX EDIT: check this out, from Warofsigmar:












> Hello everyone !
> 
> FW Confirmed that the last resin Thunderhawk have been sold  (image from bbunnies)
> 
> ...


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

ntaw said:


> MAX EDIT: check this out, from Warofsigmar:


 My inner Mechanicus would drool if he hadn't replaced his inefficient mouth with a more appropriate enhancement. Ah the glory of that plastic Machine Spirit.


----------



## Trump (Mar 18, 2017)

darkreever said:


> Might want to rethink putting models on three dimensional bases. Your probably thinking of an icosagon.
> 
> But at that point not using a circle is silly.


dodecahedron would work you just have to scale it so it's height is a 10th of it's length and breadth?:ireful2:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Trump said:


> dodecahedron would work you just have to scale it so it's height is a 10th of it's length and breadth?


No, no it would not.

Thats like trying to say that if you reduce the height of a cube but maintain everything else it is still a cube.


----------



## Trump (Mar 18, 2017)

darkreever said:


> No, no it would not.
> 
> Thats like trying to say that if you reduce the height of a cube but maintain everything else it is still a cube.


Well perhaps it would be a new shape similar to that of the dodecahedron, with a substantially reduced height, sometimes you're just indignantly reactionary with your comments *****, you say things like "what da f**** you talking 'bout" and you're particularly dismissive most of the time, dr. Trump's diagnosis: 'Paranoid depressive mania hysteria'.

A cube needn't be entirely asymmetrical to qualify it as a cube, depends which programming language you utilise...


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I bet we could do some interesting things with if we used a hypercube for a base. Come on GW, look to the future, it's time to leave these boring three dimensional bases behind!


----------



## Trump (Mar 18, 2017)

Shandathe said:


> I bet we could do some interesting things with if we used a hypercube for a base. Come on GW, look to the future, it's time to leave these boring three dimensional bases behind!


there's nothing really beyond 3-demensions sweet tits?


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

You know, when I've got the name of thing right there in the post ready to be Googled... well, your avatar's properly chosen, at least? That wooshing sound is the math joke passing over your head


----------



## jamesvalentine (Mar 28, 2017)

as 40k stands right now (and has done since fifth edition for me) I'd not want to touch it. the rules are without putting too fine a point on it. utter garbage.
I know allot of people will scream and howl and bay for blood. but its just how I feel. the way everything works feels old and clunky without any logical reasons to work that way (especially difficult terrain which is so pathetic). the AP system, the way vehicles DONT work.

I've played a couple of Age of Sigmar games and I much preferred the flow and speed of things, but will need to play it properly with a decent attituded player...thats the hard part


----------



## Trump (Mar 18, 2017)

This was a Necro Troll post.


----------

